# Advice on warm winter trip.



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

As most of you know, I am on the injuried/ reserve list and will not be able to go back to work without medication until mid feb, or beginning of March. I am wanting to take my dad on a trip, mostly for fishing, as he has been driving over to help all the time with not one complaint, He mentioned flying to Las Vegas and hiring a guide on Lake Mead and a little gambling. Texas maybe ok if we can find good flights., I am thinking inshore red fish in Alabama. 

We did have a week long tarpon trip that in mid April that I had to cancel as I will be just back to work (No vacation days left) so I am looking for some advise. We can tow the boat, we can hire a guide, we don't care about the species. 

Restrictions- Day temps must be above 50 degrees, and nights no lower than 30 degrees. No out of country do to passport restrictions. If driving, no more that 20 hour drive time (two days max).


Thanks for any and all feed back.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

i fished lake mead with a guide last year for stripers and would never do it again. very boring and the stripers don't get very big. we chased the trucks dumping trout into the lake and used trout swim baits and didn't catch a thing. then we chummed for them which worked but they were all around 2-3 pounds. i'm not sure about the bass fishing. here is what i would do. go to florida. fish for bass at the stick marsh one day. fish for peacock bass in ft lauderdale/miami one day and then one day fishing the indian river/mosquito lagoon for redfish. good luck.


----------



## CaptNate (Jul 19, 2006)

The redfish here in Florida (where I live) may be the best in the country...
The area _fishing247_ mentions is where I'm at, Mosquito Lagoon & Indian River.

We're sightfishing schools of 300-500 fish in 1-2' of water from now through Feb. Black drum & giant trophy speck trout are around as well.

Meets all your restrictions and expectations.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> go to florida. fish for bass at the stick marsh one day. fish for peacock bass in ft lauderdale/miami one day and then one day fishing the indian river/mosquito lagoon for redfish.


I second that. Stick Marsh is awesome. The south Florida canals around Miami are good for peacock bass. Try Toho, Walk on Water, Clermont Chain, Harris Chain. You could fish a different lake every day from now till March.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

i also fished toho and did ok but the weather was a factor then. when we left the dock it was 28 degrees. man it was cold. i didn't catch a 10 pounder like i was hoping for but i caught an 8 and my wife caught a 7. i would fish there again. captnate - do i get a finder fee for my suggestion? lol. i will get a hold of you later and book a trip. your videos are awesome. that tarpon jumping looked like a blast.


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

Fla. at the St. John's river is supposedly decent.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

If I was planing a warm weather trip now would go to Panama City Beach and fish St. Andrews bay.Should be catching some big redfish in the pass now.Should be flounder and trout in the bay.This should fit in with your 20 hour limit pulling a boat.You could launch boat at St Andrews State Park or put it in and leave it at a commercial dock until you are ready to leave.
Jake


----------



## CaptNate (Jul 19, 2006)

GIANT redfish have already spawned in passes/inlets around the Southeast, so that's over for the year...

Our GIANT redfish in the Mosquito Lagoon never leave, and as of this past week and all the 80 degree days we've had recently, a couple schools have made their way back up on the flats. Weather makes fishing for them inconsistent though until Feb when they will become and everyday thing again.

When I say GIANT, I'm talking about 20-40lb fish. 5-12lb redfish are everywhere and are consistent everyday.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

I tried the St. Johns River area around Welaka last year and it was great. Going back this year. Try the Welaka Lodge and Resort. Nice campground with several very nice cabins. (Hot Tubs) Great dock with lifts. Right across from the Ocala National Forest and the Okalawaha river. Just north of Little Lake George on the St. Johns. www.welakalodge.com/. About 13 hours from Marietta. There is a creek across the campground called Bear creek I believe that parallels the Okalawaha river. You'll swear you hear banjo music out of Deliverance. Monster large mouth. Wild life you wouldn't believe. We were in among a group of Big Horned Owls last year. They would be in the trees above the creek as you floated along. Like 6 feet away. Gators bigger then your boat. I drifted in on one big log and dang near had a 12 footer I didn't see that was sunning himself on the log in my boat! This is all spring fed and stays 72 degrees all the time. We caught several what they call Jacks or Pickeralls. I think those boys have been in the sun to long - they sure looked like Pike to me!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Go to the Keys, Islamorada, hire a guide. Fishing Capital of the World.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I think we have narrowed it down to driving down I-77 until we hit warm weather, South Carolina striper, cats and crappie. Lake Wateree in SC is a honey hole this time of year. Most of the Florida Lakes seem to be complaining about low water, and hard fishing. I don't mind had, but at $800 a day just for guide fee per day, I am not inclined to spend the money.
I did call a couple of guides for reds on the coast and can not get returned calls.

Still trying to decide...


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

Lake fork, Texas you can get a guide for 1-2 people for about $300, and stay near/on the lake for about $70/night. The Bass are big and bitin' on Carolina Rig and topwater early and late. Only a 13 hour drive


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Most of the south is suffering from low water level. The St. Johns being a river fed mostly from springs doesn't have that problem. And you surely don't need a guide. We did great last spring on our own. Pick up a Fishing Hot Spots Map and so a search on line for fishing info on the area. I picked up one book from Amazon.com for a few bucks that was a great source of info. We were catching fish from the get-go. And most of the time, we were by ourselves. The lakes see a ton of fishing pressure. If we saw 6 boats a day, it was a busy day.


----------



## porterhouse23 (Jun 12, 2006)

I hit the redfish and grouper last year in the Florida Panhandle. I had a blast, as the fishing was excellent. If the weather wouldn't let us get out to sea, we stuck around the river inlets for redfish and sea trout. I would highly recommend that if you can find a guide that would offer either option, that way you don't waste a trip that could be cancelled according to the weather.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Florida Keys....Need I say More......


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Finally have the plans- Lake Seminole pre fishing for a bass tournment with my uncle. We will fishing the lake and the Flint River out of Bainbridge, Ga. I will post some pictures next week from the water. I fly out Monday 1-28 for the whole week. I hope the weather holds u and the bite is on!


----------

